

Show HN: Los Angeles Startup Club - thedaniel
http://lastartupclub.com

======
trentonstrong
Cool! Since the startup I work for has been acquired I've been working
downtown and lamenting the lack of such things. I'd like to check out your
spot sometime!

There's also an interesting group of folks over in silverlake at the
"silverlake headquarters (SLHQ)", which is also decidedly non west side. :)

------
wj
Good luck with this!

I can't commute downtown right now (trying to get back into the swing of
things after having our first child) but would consider future sessions.

------
mixmastamyk
Sounds fun. I wonder if the demand will be large enough to overcome the number
of tiny difficulties in getting involved, such as location and application
process.

------
bsenftner
There's also Droplabs, free downtown LA co-working with a Burning Man vibe.
There's at least one Very Interesting startup developing out of Droplabs.

------
chadmaughan
Scanned from right to left, read the URL and thought "Last artup club? What's
an artup?"

Regardless, great idea!

------
gregcohn
First I'm hearing of it, but a) awesome! and b) recommended based on the folks
involved.

